
Anime Floppy Disks - rahuldottech
https://animefloppies.tumblr.com/
======
Symbiote
For people a little younger than me, there are both floppy disks and minidiscs
here.

Minidiscs were used for data almost exclusively in Japan, they are small
rewritable CDs in a plastic shell.

(I am the only person I know to have owned a Minidisc player.)

~~~
Torgo
The Ah! My Goddess clips showed a famicom disk card
[https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Famicom_Zelda_Disk.p...](https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Famicom_Zelda_Disk.png)

Legend of the Galactic Heroes was a WORM disk: [https://images-na.ssl-images-
amazon.com/images/I/41eTWeeR8XL...](https://images-na.ssl-images-
amazon.com/images/I/41eTWeeR8XL.jpg)

I also owned a couple minidisk players, a real underrated format.

